# Henry R. Van Til



## Me Died Blue (Jan 3, 2005)

I recently saw _The Calvinistic Concept of Culture_ by Henry R. Van Til at a local Half-Price Books. I have two questions: 1) Are the book and/or the author worth reading? 2) Does the author have any relation to Dr. Cornelius Van Til?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2005)

This book is high on my wish list. I believe but am not sure that he was a nephew of Cornelius. He was professor of Bible at Calvin College. He received his Th.M. from Westminster Theological Seminary and also studied at the Free University of Amsterdam


----------

